# Furries and Hygiene



## Lewi (Oct 6, 2012)

Just a thought: Anthro characters must go through a *lot* of shampoo.

But in all seriousness, how do you think Hygiene in a (Completely Hypothetical) Furry world would differ, if at all, to our world? 
Would there be a need for bars of soap? Would Anthro teenagers need spot cream? What about Make-Up for the females? How do they get rid of all the spoo? :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2012)

You'd just have modified showers with a big bottle of shampoo with a pump top.  You'd have a removable drain trap to dump shed fur out in the trash.  A nice big towel and a blow dryer or 2.  

I don't think acne would exist, animals don't have pimples as far as I know.

Make up would be the same, apply to fur instead of skin.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 6, 2012)

There would still be a shockingly disproportionate amount of conditioner bottles in all the female showers.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You'd just have modified showers with a big bottle of shampoo with a pump top.  You'd have a removable drain trap to dump shed fur out in the trash.  A nice big towel and a blow dryer or 2.
> 
> I don't think acne would exist, animals don't have pimples as far as I know.
> 
> Make up would be the same, apply to fur instead of skin.



Actually animals can get acne...It's just super rare.

Also a ton of hair dye would be used for sparkle dogs.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 6, 2012)

Oil-based sweat would be a BITCH.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 6, 2012)

I actually played with this idea in one of my pictures,
although it deals more with the effects of falling asleep on wet fur.

I imagine a ton of shampoo and conditioner would be involved.
Maybe these things would be cheaper in an anthro animal universe.
Also, drying off for long-furred animals (like my sona) would probably be a nightmare unless they had an all-over blowdryer.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2012)

Walk in dryer booth.  Hell yeah I want one for myself as a human XD


----------



## Brazen (Oct 6, 2012)

They'd lick themselves clean, there.


----------



## badlands (Oct 6, 2012)

everything would take 4 times longer, and use 10 times more shampoo. though on the upside shaving wouldn't be necessary


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 6, 2012)

Would they have to clean/shower as often as humans do?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 6, 2012)

They'd put gloves on when cooking, that's for sure. Unless they're species didn't have fur on their hands/paws.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2012)

Dan druff would be a b****.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2012)

Proper hygiene would prevent dandruff.  And mange


----------



## badlands (Oct 6, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> They'd put gloves on when cooking, that's for sure. Unless they're species didn't have fur on their hands/paws.



on that note, one of things ive pondered is that trades like mine (mechanic) would be very undesirable in an anthro universe. the dirt and oil would soak into the fur and be an absolute pain to remove. i can't think any way round that problem either.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 6, 2012)

badlands said:


> on that note, one of things ive pondered is that trades like mine (mechanic) would be very undesirable in an anthro universe. the dirt and oil would soak into the fur and be an absolute pain to remove. i can't think any way round that problem either.



Maybe they'd wear body suits of some kind that leave no fur exposed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2012)

Mechanic jumpsuits and gloves.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 6, 2012)

One bottle does all perhaps?
Probably just licking yourself clean most of the time, and a shower if you're going out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2012)

Will the chinchillas need to take sandbaths?


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 6, 2012)

Everything would be highly specialized (fox shampoo for foxes, cat shampoo for cats, etc.).



TreacleFox said:


> Would they have to clean/shower as often as humans do?



Well why do humans bath so much in the first place? Because access to clean running water and cheap soap/shampoo allow us to. Back when we didn't have these things, we all smelled terrible but didn't really care or even notice. If bathing in a furry world were too much of a hassle, we wouldn't do it every day.

And regardless, there would inevitably be people who wash themselves constantly and those who never wash themselves or their clothes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2012)

You'd need those fancy Japanese toilets that spray water into your ass. Bathing would be a lengthy process, and blowdryer sales would never be down.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 6, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> Everything would be highly specialized (fox shampoo for foxes, cat shampoo for cats, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I mean an anthro wouldn't make the same sweat, ect, that a person does, so maybe they wouldn't need to wash everyday. I don't know. :S


----------



## burakki (Oct 6, 2012)

One thing I noticed that nobody else said: Those with poor hygiene would really fucking smell bad. Imagine rolling into mud or trash, or just not even care to shampoo all of that fur for a few days... Good luck having anybody within a 20 meter radius. It's like those stereotypical fat MTG players who don't shower for an entire week, and thus making it unpleasant to be around them.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought this thread was about some furries and their lack of hygiene. I guess my bubble was popped.

-tosses snark cards-


----------



## Conn1496 (Oct 6, 2012)

Why has no-one mentioned lizards, yet!? Us Lizards would need to buy scale polish all the time! X_X
 On the upside they don't sweat, so that would be awesome. :L


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 6, 2012)

burakki said:


> One thing I noticed that nobody else said: Those with poor hygiene would really fucking smell bad. Imagine rolling into mud or trash, or just not even care to shampoo all of that fur for a few days... Good luck having anybody within a 20 meter radius. It's like those stereotypical fat MTG players who don't shower for an entire week, and thus making it unpleasant to be around them.



I don't know though, pet dogs don't get washed  much comparatively to people and they don't smell really.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 7, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> :L


It appears your Emoticon has had a stroke.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2012)

Now that I think about it, getting shampoo in your sheath would burn like a motherfucker.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2012)

Why assume an anthro animal would be any cleaner than a feral animal?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 7, 2012)

Ubek said:


> Why assume an anthro animal would be any cleaner than a feral animal?



Because they are civilized?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Because they are civilized?



Anthromorphism =/= Civilized. 


Anyway, this is one of those things that you generally don't pay attention to. One of those background afterthoughts that has no real bearing on a story or setting. The only reason it should be an issue is if the writer/artist needs it to be. In which case, a cleaning method designed with anthros in mind can easily be invented.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 7, 2012)

You wouldn't need more than 1-2 handfuls of shampoo if you washed yourself correctly(most use way to much to wash their hair). And then pat yourself with a towel and walk around a bit to air dry. I don't think it would be too hard :I And then brush a couple times over.


----------



## Conn1496 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lewi said:


> It appears your Emoticon has had a stroke.


It's meant to be laughing, or short for 'lol'. Honestly, I use it out of habit.  Now you mention it, it does look like it's had some horrible accident though. :S



d.batty said:


> Now that I think about it, getting shampoo in your sheath would burn like a motherfucker.


O.O That does not sound like a nice thought. Though thinking about it logically not everyone would have a sheath. Genetics and whatnot... (Logic, in _my_ fandom!? Absurd!)


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Now that I think about it, getting shampoo in your sheath would burn like a motherfucker.



Well, not everybody likes to imagine furries with dog cock.


----------



## I Am That Is (Oct 7, 2012)

Well assuming they wear clothes similar to what we wear, I can imagine it would be very uncomfortable to some extent. Like when you leave after getting a haircut and there is hair in your shirt :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Well, not everybody likes to imagine furries with dog cock.


Not just dogs have em...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Would Anthro teenagers need spot cream?



I'm not sure if you're serious or if that was just a really bad joke.



I Am That Is said:


> Well assuming they wear clothes similar to what we wear, I can imagine it would be very uncomfortable to some extent. Like when you leave after getting a haircut and there is hair in your shirt :/



No.

Shut up.

That's not how hair/fur works at all.

When you wear a hat, your head isn't itchy. For anthros it's like wearing a hat, but on your entire body.


----------



## badlands (Oct 7, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Probably just licking yourself clean most of the time, and a shower if you're going out.



i think with the change in body shape large parts of the body (back and so on) would be out of reach


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Not just dogs have em...



Thanks sherlock :I


----------



## Lewi (Oct 7, 2012)

_Mod, delete this kthx_


----------



## Lewi (Oct 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious or if that was just a really bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ENTIRE BODY HAT HAIR O:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Thanks sherlock :I


Whatever...


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 7, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Oil-based sweat would be a BITCH.



Actually... a lot of animals (I think most, but don't quote me on that I'm not sure) have sweat glands primarily on their paws, there fore the only reason why anthros would smell bad is if they rolled (or were) around something that smelled bad.


----------



## Joey (Oct 7, 2012)

Large canines never smell very clean to me... Can't imagine 6' tall ones would smell any better.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd think it would be highly dependent on the species.  Some animals will smell worse if they bathed too often because of their oil glands, some would be forced to groom themselves more often to maintain the properties of their fur, etc.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 8, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Actually... a lot of animals (I think most, but don't quote me on that I'm not sure) have sweat glands primarily on their paws, there fore the only reason why anthros would smell bad is if they rolled (or were) around something that smelled bad.



I find the thought of an anthro rolling around in muck like a pet dog funny. x3;



BouncyOtter said:


> I'd think it would be highly dependent on the species.  Some animals will smell worse if they bathed too often because of their oil glands, some would be forced to groom themselves more often to maintain the properties of their fur, etc.



Smell worse if they bathed too often? Don't you mean not enough?


----------



## badlands (Oct 8, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Smell worse if they bathed too often? Don't you mean not enough?



i think animals like ferrets smell worse the more they are washed, not sure how that would transfer to anthros


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 8, 2012)

In regard to messy trades like as a mechanic I imagine that some people'd just shave their fur short as hell to not have to dick with oil and grease and grime and whatnot.


----------



## jorinda (Oct 8, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> In regard to messy trades like as a mechanic I imagine that some people'd just shave their fur short as hell to not have to dick with oil and grease and grime and whatnot.



That made me think about army haircuts.... leading to the question "how does a sparkledog apply camouflage?"


----------



## Joey (Oct 8, 2012)

jorinda said:


> That made me think about army haircuts.... leading to the question "how does a sparkledog apply camouflage?"



They don't, they just get shot immediately like they're supposed to.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 8, 2012)

I imagine deodorant would still be needed, but would be a bitch to put on, messing up fur.

But on the upside, feminine facial hair would not be a problem any more..


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 8, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> They don't, they just get shot immediately like they're supposed to.





[video=youtube;g1eswGrkMU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1eswGrkMU8[/video]


----------



## sco0t (Oct 8, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Walk in dryer booth.  Hell yeah I want one for myself as a human XD


I like this idea.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone has been to any convention, they should know just how bad it can smell. I can only imagine how terrible people at a furry convention smell.


----------



## hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr (Oct 8, 2012)

A good question to be sure.  One possibility pops up from the likelihood that anthro fur doesn't necessarily equal normal fur.  Perhaps it would just clean easier, where dirt and grime and even water just don't cling to anthro fur, just soap up, rinse off, and dry off excess water with an absorbant towel.

Hygeine products would probably not exist in bar form, all liquid or gel form.  I would imagine there would also be ways to clean the paws and ears more thoroughly.  Toilet paper would probably not be a viable solution for cleaning up waste.  That'll probably be water-based.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> If anyone has been to any convention, they should know just how bad it can smell. I can only imagine how terrible people at a furry convention smell.



Does it really? I've never been to one, not entirely sure what even goes on. I'm going to start building a resin mask (first time) and have always wanted to go. I don't know, I can't imagine any smell will over power the smell of foam and hot glue.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuzzle said:


> Does it really? I've never been to one, not entirely sure what even goes on. I'm going to start building a resin mask (first time) and have always wanted to go. I don't know, I can't imagine any smell will over power the smell of foam and hot glue.



You would be surprised.

My best recommendation is to never room with someone you've never met.

The con space can sometimes be gross but then you can just leave.  If you actually room with one of them it's a lot harder to avoid.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 8, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You would be surprised.
> 
> My best recommendation is to never room with someone you've never met.
> 
> The con space can sometimes be gross but then you can just leave.  If you actually room with one of them it's a lot harder to avoid.



Are we to assume this is just the natural condition of numerous strangers in cramped spaces or something more confined to the Furries? I can imagine, being in those suits all day and what not, might be like taking off a bandaid that's been left on too long.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

Whatever you do: DO NOT enter console gaming at a convention. Ever.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever you do: DO NOT enter console gaming at a convention. Ever.



I know, console peasants are always dirty.


----------



## Fuzzle (Oct 8, 2012)

I think the problem is Furries keep designing their fursuit feet so shockingly huge that odors are pulled into them by gravity.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

That and the fact that the only time they take a shower is when they walk past sprinklers.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuzzle said:


> Are we to assume this is just the natural condition of numerous strangers in cramped spaces or something more confined to the Furries? I can imagine, being in those suits all day and what not, might be like taking off a bandaid that's been left on too long.



I have a rather myopic view of conventions in general having only gone to furry conventions.

 I would guess it has to do with strangers in cramped spaces who aren't used to being around people.


----------



## Daxenobis (Oct 9, 2012)

Do people put some sort of moisture wicking material inside the suit? Like workout clothes, I find them very effective as they absorb all the moisture. Idk if this would work welll confined in a suit, I have never worn a fursuit, but they work great for working out (duh).

On topic, as far as shaving the fur for mechanics and what not. What about shaving damaging the fur. I know there are some dogs that have "memory" fur so that it maintains a certain length and whatnot and shaving them messes with the fur. Would real anthros have that issues too? Maybe it depends on the species just like dogs?


----------



## Joey (Oct 9, 2012)

Daxenobis said:


> Do people put some sort of moisture wicking material inside the suit? Like workout clothes, I find them very effective as they absorb all the moisture. Idk if this would work welll confined in a suit, I have never worn a fursuit, but they work great for working out (duh).



It's generally a good idea to wear Under Armour or clothes that facilitate movement and inhibit general nastiness. Do people do that, though? Not really.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 9, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That and the fact that the only time they take a shower is when they walk past sprinklers.



It's also a good way to get really sick.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Oct 10, 2012)

i think you'll find a percentage of any fandom with poor hygiene


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 10, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> i think you'll find a percentage of any fandom with poor hygiene



Yep. I made the huge mistake to go an Anime convention with some friends in Alabama. I *hate* anime, but I went for the lolz. Let me tell you, some lolz aren't worth pursuing. The things I saw...my god.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh yeah.  Day 3 at an anime convention?  Even I can smell B.O., and I have a burnt out sense of smell.


----------

